# Melanotan use?



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

I have read about this briefly before on the site and interested in using this product. The reason being that I do not want to use fake tan and do not want to use sun beds as I fear the effects of UV later on in life.

I am relatively fair skinned (blonde hair, blue eyes) so gaining a good tan takes a fair amount of sun and I am worried about damaging my skin from prolonged sun exposure.

Having read about Melanotan, I now understand how it works, but am still skeptical about using it. As it a peptide I presume it is injected, however, I have never injected anything and am skeptical about how to do it.

Also are there any serious side effects? I know it promotes the MSH hormone, or mimmicks it. Yet by increasing these hormone levels will this have effects elsewhere on my body? Another factor is what kind of dosage is required?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/29899-melanotan-2-a.html

have you read my thread on mt2? should answer most of your questions.

injections are seriously easy, ive injected about 150 times now and its such a small needle. ive changed now from my stomach to my thigh and i cant feel anything when i inject.

a good general dose is 0.5 mg per day, just before you reach the colour you want cut this down to 0.5mg 2 times per week and this will keep you nice and brown.

its so nice, this is the first summer ive had where i dont have to constantly be worried about sun cream etc.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I will say though, you may want to top up with the odd sunbed as I find the mt2 color slightly duller than a bronzing tan that you're used to.....not much in it though, but I do top up once a week on a sunbed...


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi is this stuff legal over here ? and is there many fakes about just interested in this cheers


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

its not a registered approved drug, but its not illegle as far as i know, but anywhere you get it from states that its for research purposes only.


----------



## Hulkster69 (Aug 12, 2008)

Robbyg said:


> Hi is this stuff legal over here ? and is there many fakes about just interested in this cheers


not many fakes but some under-dosed products, buy from a reliable source,


----------



## Hulkster69 (Aug 12, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I will say though, you may want to top up with the odd sunbed as I find the mt2 color slightly duller than a bronzing tan that you're used to.....not much in it though, but I do top up once a week on a sunbed...


How much do you pay roughly mate, there are all sorts of prices, some have little in them, some are quite filled with powder, does it matter, i think some are under-dosed:confused1:


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hulkster69 said:


> How much do you pay roughly mate, there are all sorts of prices, some have little in them, some are quite filled with powder, does it matter, i think some are under-dosed:confused1:


the amount in the vials depends on the way the lab bottles it, some simply put the powder into the vials where as some freeze dry or lypholise it into the bottle which gives it a bulky appearance, however they all have the same amount in


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

If you utilize the coupon code ukmuscleMT2 our 10mg MTII is $65.00 each. This also includes BAC Water free of charge.


----------



## moonshine (Nov 17, 2008)

I am new to this forum and I'm not sure how i can buy Melanotan II, could you please advise me on a good reliable supplier.

MuscleResearcher: Could you please forward me information on how to purchase.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to try this also now with the TV hype, anyone got a reliable supplier please


----------



## ickystickyvicki (Nov 21, 2008)

hi, im really interested in this melanotan II as i am fair skinned and have always applied fake tan every other day for a colour! but, i cant figure out what dosage i should take and ive tried emailing various websites selling the product with no success! i dont think anyone wants to commit themselves incase something goes wrong! i cant even find any of these websites offering dosage tables based on your weight. im 11.5stone or 160lb and fair skin with freckles that NEVER tans and auburn hair. i found a good website detailing a universal dosage for the loading phase over 11 days using a 10mg vile. but nothing for my maintenance ie how much and how often! another thing i cant get my head around (im crap with maths) is the fact that 1mg does not equal 1ml! so how the hell do you know how much to administer or how to work it out???????????????? ive got the loading phase covered, so someone PLEASE tell me for my maintenance how much i should inject and how often this will be! and how i work it out from the 10mg vile to be purchased!

thanks

vic x :tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

maintenance just do 1 mg per week, then up it if necessary...


----------



## ickystickyvicki (Nov 21, 2008)

ok thanx robsta. but is this ok for me if im 160lb? its not too much??


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

does anyone know if MT2 is safe for use during pregnancy?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well my kid was born perfectly fine and I was on it when she was pregnant.... 

Seriously, I wouldn't risk it at all, just not worth it in any shape or form mate...probably is fine, but if something ever did go wrong you'd always be wondering. Best to just limit the bad possibilities to as little as possible methinks....


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cheers robsta...was thinking more from my wife using it ? any ideas


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i wouldn't risk it as rob says. a healthy baby isn't worth jeopardising for the sake of vanity...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jonti1leg said:


> cheers robsta...was thinking more from my wife using it ? any ideas


I know mate and i was joking, but the second part of my post was being serious....I wouldn't want my wife/partner using stuff as such that isn't fully understood whilst carrying my child....

Not bothered if she was carrying someone elses like, but not mine


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

To my knowledge melanotan II isnt contra-indicated in pregnant woman.... its liscensed for use in the USA so if you google this you may come up with lists of contra-indications, and that will tell you for sure 100%.

That said, I had my sister on it and she had a vial left over, but found out she was pregnant so didnt bother just to be on the safe side.... you never can be too sure or careful.

One of the benefits of being single and childless is that I get to maintain a decent tan all year round


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

I also would just recommend not taking the risk. I baby is just too important.


----------

